# Navarre pier king action 4/15



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

It was on fire this morning. I went home with 3 kings (had a buddy with me) and I lost 3 bigger kings. 2 of them are in the 20lb range And the other was about 17 lbs, a lot of Bonita were out today as well. Just about everyone out there at the end had a king at some point. What a day, time for some beer and a nap. Anyone have some action today?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cloudy skies, rough water and strong south east wind = mega king bite on the piers. If I didnt have a honey to do list a mile long that where I would have been.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I wonder if it was that good on Saturday too


----------



## kingfishblaster (Mar 18, 2012)

*Okaloosa*

Yep, sat all day: 4-5 kings being pulled up at a time. Over 100, plus a few nice cobia. Today the morning was going off, it slowed down when the dolphins came in. However they keep getting schools of kings every few hours, usually 7-8 on at a time. I work on the lifeguard tower on the pier, Im going insane not being ableto fish!


----------



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

it was crazy on navarre pier i saw at least 20 kings landed when i was there and about 30 bonito in about a 3 hour time 3 of the kings were 35lb+


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not that way today. Saw just one landed in several hours. One ling too.

The ladyfish were THICK today and made pomp fishing all but impossible.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

My buddy came down today at work and said they had a good haul of kings sat. He put 3 on the deck.


----------

